

TrueCrypt 7.0 released, now with hardware-accelerated AES support - keyist
http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=version-history

======
marchdown
There are several significant problems with TrueCrypt. Somehow, they fall into
different domains, so for most users only one of them really matters.

For FOSS-champions thing is that TrueCrypt developers are sneaky and don't
accept contributions, so that in practice there is little outside control, and
"given enough eyeballs are bugs are shallow" doesn't quite work.

For technical users, admins and frugal geeks TrueCrypt hides several
unpleasant surprises, such as the encryption being undoable without a huge
spare disk.

For casual users interface is cumbersome and counter-intuitive at times. It's
almost as if developers have never considered usage scenarios. You have to
type your passwords more often than strictly necessary, and sometimes you have
to remember to do it, with risk of losing your data.

~~~
innoncent
You forgot about their lack of public source code repository. Talk about
significant problems for an "open source" project! Go try and download the old
6.2 or 6.1 versions. If you feel bold, go ask for a copy in their forum, or
better yet, offer old TrueCrypt source code for download. They scare the hell
out of me. They do now advertise a US address next to some Air Force base in
Nevada. No I'm not paranoid, I speak only truth.

Edit: This is all common knowledge and has been for a few years. Wikipedia has
all the details. The Czech Republic connection with the Trademark, the
anonymous/unnamed developers, etc. The new (as of this year) mailing address
in the US, the fake domain name registration, etc.

One last edit: TrueCrypt is probably fine protection against common thieves,
but enough bits may have been knocked off of it to make it "acceptable" for
export. If I was a Russian Spy, I would not touch it with a ten foot pole.

~~~
Encosia

         They do now advertise a US address next to some Air Force base in Nevada.
    

The address listed on their website appears to be an office in a pretty
mundane Vegas suburb, surrounded by restaurants and small businesses. Am I
missing something?

[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=375+n.+stephanie+st.+suite+141...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=375+n.+stephanie+st.+suite+1411+henderson,+nv&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=375+N+Stephanie+St,+Henderson,+Clark,+Nevada+89014&gl=us&ei=aTVGTPv0AsX7lwfPo9HbBA&ved=0CBwQ8gEwAA&ll=36.053904,-115.047144&spn=0.003756,0.00545&t=h&z=18&iwloc=A)

~~~
borism
I wouldn't trust anything coming out of Vegas.

------
Groxx
> _By default, TrueCrypt uses hardware-accelerated AES on computers that have
> a processor where the Intel AES-NI instructions are available._ [sans key-
> generating instructions]

Example supported processors include (select) ones from the i5/i7 desktop and
mobile Intel processors, but anything which has that instruction set _should_
work, apparently.

(from: "hardware acceleration" chapter, link near the top of the article)

